# corno, chifre



## WAMORZINHO

Como eu posso chamar uma pessoa de *corno* em inglês?
Para quem não sabe o que é corno:
corno é aquele que foi traido.


----------



## Carfer

"Cuckold", acho eu.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Carfer said:


> "Cuckold", acho eu.


 Mais uma palavra não-dicionárizada?

isso é uma giria ou uma palavra mesmo?

Look guys!!
*1 **cuckold*
_a man whose wife committed adultery _


----------



## Vanda

Lindinha, leia aqui a respeito do uso:
... _cuckold_ .... The female of some Old World cuckoos lays its eggs in the nests of other birds, leaving them to be cared for by the resident nesters. This parasitic tendency has given the female bird a figurative reputation for unfaithfulness as well. Hence in Old French we find the word _cucuault,_ composed of _cocu,_ “cuckoo, cuckold,” and the pejorative suffix _–ald_ and used to *designate a husband whose wife has wandered afield like the female cuckoo. *


ahem... dicionarizada (sem acento)


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Vanda said:


> Lindinha, leia aqui a respeito do uso:
> ... _cuckold_ .... The female of some Old World cuckoos lays its eggs in the nests of other birds, leaving them to be cared for by the resident nesters. This parasitic tendency has given the female bird a figurative reputation for unfaithfulness as well. Hence in Old French we find the word _cucuault,_ composed of _cocu,_ “cuckoo, cuckold,” and the pejorative suffix _–ald_ and used to *designate a husband whose wife has wandered afield like the female cuckoo. *
> 
> 
> ahem... dicionarizada (sem acento)


 Uhuuuu!!
Amei!
Então a culpa é dessa passarinha!!
E posso usar a mesma palavra no feminino?


----------



## Carfer

Parece que não, wamorzinho, como se depreende das explicações dadas


----------



## coolbrowne

WAMORZINHO said:


> E posso usar a mesma palavra no feminino?


Pode não, menina, oxente!
Concordo com *Carfer*: clube do Bolinha (Menina não entra / No girls allowed)


----------



## olivinha

WAMORZINHO said:


> Como eu posso chamar uma pessoa de *corno* em inglês?
> Para quem não sabe o que é corno:
> corno é aquele que foi traido.


Oi, Wamorzinho.
Sim, a tradução literal de "corno" seria "cuckold", mas no dia a dia não se usa mais "cuckold". É, sim, uma palavra que você facilmente encontrará em obras literárias em inglês medieval ou literatura inglesa do século XV, mas usada como um insulto do século XXI, dificilmente.
Veja aqui uma discussão que tivemos sobre o assunto. Começamos a falar de "cuckold" a partir do post 5.


----------



## marsello

E se uma mulher é traida por um homem? Ela é *corno* o *corna*? 


Marsello


----------



## Carfer

Creio que nem uma coisa nem outra. As mulheres estão isentas


----------



## marsello

Mesmo? Valeu, entendido!


----------



## Hexlein

Eu não entendo. Em que sentido as mulheres estamos isentas??


----------



## uchi.m

Liebe Hexlein,

Wilkommen bei unserem Portugiesischforum!



Hexlein said:


> Eu não entendo. Em que sentido as mulheres estamos isentas??



Era uma piada  e vou explicar porque ela é engraçada: a palavra "corno" só serve para qualificar homens, não mulheres e, por indução lógica, conclui-se que mulheres não podem ser "cornas".

Porém, isso não é verdade, pois (algumas) mulheres também têm maridos infiéis. Mas ao dizer exatamente _o contrário_-- que elas são isentas de serem "cornas" --está a graça, o humor, a ironia, enfim.

Herzlich,

Uchi.m


----------



## Carfer

Mas atenção que se pode dizer '_cornudo_'/'_*cornuda*_', sinónimo de '_corno_' aplicável a ambos os sexos. Com tal adjectivo já as mulheres podem ser enfeitadas

Antes que alguém diga alguma coisa, 'cornudo' também pode ser substantivo. O adorno permanece igual.


----------



## Hexlein

Muito obrigada, uchi.m, pelo bemvindo o também pela explicação. Agora entendo a piada. Que bem que são somente _algumas_ mulheres as que têm maridos infiéis.
Peço desculpa pelo meu mau português, ha muito pouco tempo que o estou estudando. Gosto muito de haver encontrado este forum, é bem legal. 

Como é que você fala alemão, uchi.m? 



Carfer said:


> Mas atenção que se pode dizer '_cornudo_'/'_*cornuda*_', sinónimo de '_corno_' aplicável a ambos os sexos. Com tal adjectivo já as mulheres podem ser enfeitadas
> Antes que alguém diga alguma coisa, 'cornudo' também pode ser substantivo. O adorno permanece igual.



 Assim também está no me dicionário. A palavra "corno" não há. "o adorno" - que engraçado!! Alguem sabe de onde vem esta expresão ("cornudo,a")? Em alemão existe também, mais já não se usa. (O que passa é que somos todos muito bomzinhos. )


----------



## Carfer

Pois vem de '_corno_', precisamente. '_Cornudo_' é o que tem cornos. 
O termo é comum à generalidade das línguas latinas ('_cornudo_' em português e espanhol, '_cornu_' em francês, ainda que '_cocu_' talvez seja mais frequente e o célebre '_cornuto_' italiano com o 'u' bem acentuado e prolongado). Não admira, a espécie é universal.

Como é que na vossa fauna não há tal animal? Não acredito, bruxazinha.


----------



## Hexlein

Carfer said:


> Pois vem de '_corno_', precisamente. '_Cornudo_' é o que tem cornos.
> O termo é comum à generalidade das línguas latinas ('_cornudo_' em português e espanhol, '_cornu_' em francês, ainda que '_cocu_' talvez seja mais frequente e o célebre '_cornuto_' italiano com o 'u' bem acentuado e prolongado). Não admira, a espécie é universal.
> 
> Como é que na vossa fauna não há tal animal? Não acredito, bruxazinha.



 Gado bovino há também aqui, é claro, mas eu achei que aqui estava-se falando de outra coisa. 

É interessante que a ideia de pôr cornos a alguem (pode-se falar assim?) é internacional ou pelo menos muito extendido. Mais que tem que ver um pobre boi com uma pessoa traida?

___________________
Agradeço correcções do meu português.


----------



## Carfer

Hexlein said:


> pôr cornos a alguem (pode-se falar assim?)Mas que tem que ver um pobre boi com uma pessoa traida?


 

Pode, claro, é assim mesmo. Aqui em Portugal é mais vulgar dizer '_pôr_ _*os* cornos a alguém_'. O resto da sua pergunta não sei. A _'scarlet letter' _eraum pouco mais literal, realmente, mas, se formos ver bem, que têm que ver a maior parte dos símbolos com aquilo que representam? Ok, Ok, eu sei que a pergunta era puramente retórica.


----------



## leolino

Coisa de latino. Parece que em outras culturas os chifres não têm o mesmo significado.

Pra quem é brasileiro e tem boa memória, na década de 1970 foi vendido um carro aqui chamado Ford Maverick (sem nenhuma relação com o europeu de mesmo nome, muito posterior). O carro fora projetado para o mercado dos Estados Unidos. Lá, seus logotipos tinham chifres... símbolo de masculinidade lá, símbolo de problemas conjugais por cá.  Evidentemente, os chifres foram retirados da versão brasileira.

Por falar nisso, aqui se usa bastante o verbo "chifrar", talvez mais até que "trair", e o "traído" freqüentemente diz-se "chifrudo" (ou "chifruda"!).


----------



## Hexlein

Carfer said:


> Pode, claro, é assim mesmo. Aqui em Portugal é mais vulgar dizer '_pôr_ _*os* cornos a alguém_'. O resto da sua pergunta não sei. A _'scarlet letter' _eraum pouco mais literal, realmente, mas, se formos ver bem, que têm que ver a maior parte dos símbolos com aquilo que representam? Ok, Ok, eu sei que a pergunta era puramente retórica.



Não, não era retórica a minha pergunta. Eu não acredito na casualidade se a expressão é tão extendida, o dos cornos deve ter alguma explicação. Vou averiguar. 

O que quer dizer com  "A _'scarlet letter' _eraum pouco mais literal", não entendo bem. 
 
 Obrigada pela correcção.


----------



## Carfer

Referia-me ao romance '*The Scarlet Letter'*, de Nathaniel Hawthorne (U.S.A. 1850). Se não o leu, passa-se no Massachussets puritano do século XVII, onde os adúlteros tinham de usar um '*A*' escarlate no peito, à semelhança da estrela de David que os judeus usaram durante o nazismo. Dizia mais literal porque como o "A" é a abreviatura de 'adúltero' o seu significado era bem mais óbvio do que os cornos de que falavamos.

Talvez tenha razão quanto à não-casualidade. Sugiro-lhe que não despreze a possibilidade de se tratar duma demonização do adultério. Afinal, os cornos foram sempre um símbolo do Diabo, sabe-se lá também porquê.


----------



## Hexlein

Ah, de facto não conheço o romance. Obrigada pela explicação. 

Mas então o *A* é o símbolo dos adúlteros, não das pessoas traidas. (Aquelas, suponho, na sua maioria nem saben dos cornos que têm. )

A propósito, vi na Wikipédia que em alemão também é usada a palavra "cuckold", mas não com o mesmo significado do que em inglês, mas para pessoas que gostam de que os companheiros deles façam amor com outras pessoas. É também li (no site português do mesmo artigo) que em português também tem este significado. É verdade? 

Quanto aos cornos averiguei:

O cornudo (em alemão: Hahnrei; Gehörnter) era ao começo o galo castrado a quem puseram as esporas na crista onde continuaram a crecer como cornos. Ao principio usava-se o termo para o homem que não cumpria com as suas obrigações, e mais tarde para o marido traido.

Uff!! É bem difícil explicar estas coisas. Espero que vocês me entendam. 
E que gostem da explicação. 

Saudações da bruxazinha.


----------



## Carfer

Hexlein said:


> Mas então o *A* é o símbolo dos adúlteros, não das pessoas tra*í*das. (*Estas*, suponho, na sua maioria nem sabe*m* dos cornos que têm. )
> 
> A propósito, vi na Wikipédia que em alemão também é usada a palavra "cuckold", mas não com o mesmo significado do que em inglês, mas para pessoas que gostam de que os companheiros del*a*s façam amor com outras pessoas. *E* também li (no site português do mesmo artigo) que em português também tem este significado. É verdade?


 
Não dei com o site português do artigo que referiu. Gostava de ver o que diz antes de lhe responder. É possível que seja verdade, mas se é, não é de uso muito comum.

O site em alemão serviu-me para descobrir a ligação entre a palavra portuguesa 'capão' e a alemã 'kapaun'. O artigo em inglês é interessante e julgo que responde à sua questão anterior.

No meu post anterior grafei mal 'era um pouco mais'. Talvez isso tenha contribuido para a sua dificuldade em perceber-me, mas deixei-me dizer-lhe que, para quem julga falar mal português, o seu é excelente.


----------



## heldersamps

É engraçado como na cultura dos países de língua inglesa não se faz nenhuma referência a pessoas que foram traídas, simplesmente não acontece nunca, nem em filmes ou livros, ou no cotidiano mesmo.
Digo isso porque no Brasil é muito comum chamar as pessoas de corno, chifrudo, etc. seja por brincadeira ou por ofensa.
Sempre achei isso muito curioso.


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi *HelderSamps*, benvido ao foro  (cuidao que este fio-_tread_ está um vespeiro, mas...)





heldersamps said:


> Digo isso porque no Brasil é muito comum chamar as pessoas de corno, chifrudo, etc. seja por brincadeira ou por ofensa.
> Sempre achei isso muito curioso.


Eu ia responder, mas vi que *leolino* (post #19, página 1) já o fez. Quando tiver uma chance, dê uma conferida.

Um abraço


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Hexlein said:


> A propósito, vi na Wikipédia que em alemão também é usada a palavra "cuckold", mas não com o mesmo significado do que em inglês, mas para pessoas que gostam de que os companheiros deles façam amor com outras pessoas. É também li (no site português do mesmo artigo) que em português também tem este significado. É verdade?


 Hexlein pessoas que gostam que os companheiros os traiam são chamados de corno manso.
Ótimo, agora eu sei chamar quase qualquer pessoa de corno, mas faltam poucas linguas que ainda não apareceram nesse tópico! rsrs


----------



## Carfer

Hexlein said:


> É interessante que a ideia de pôr cornos a alguem (pode-se falar assim?) é internacional ou pelo menos muito extendido. Mais que tem que ver um pobre boi com uma pessoa traida?


 
Ao fim de algum de algum tempo e por mero acaso dei com esta explicação dum autor espanhol do século XVI, mestre Gonzalo Correas (fonte: P. Celdrán Gomariz, _Hablar con corrección_, Temas de hoy, 2006, pág.205) .

Em resumo: diz-se pôr os cornos por causa do costume que tem a vaca de evitar que a monte o touro pondo-se de frente para ele, mostrando-lhe os cornos, o que é o mesmo que dar cabaça ao pretendente. 

Ora aí tem. Uma explicação lógica


----------



## Hexlein

Querido Carfer,

esta explicação a mim não me parece lógica de nenhuma maneira, porque se a vaca mostra os cornos para evitar fazer amor (tráta-se duma vaca casta) é bem diferente ao outro caso que alguem faz amor inclusive com pessoas com as que não deveria. 

Você não acha?


----------



## Denis555

heldersamps said:


> É engraçado como na cultura dos países de língua inglesa não se faz nenhuma referência a pessoas que foram traídas, simplesmente não acontece nunca, nem em filmes ou livros, ou no cotidiano mesmo.


 
Uma coisa interessante é que em inglês "horny" (de "horn", literalmente cornudo, chifrudo, com chifre) tem um significado totalmente diferente do nosso, significa "excitado, com _tesão_, a fim de dar _uma_".


----------



## Ricardoreis

As far as I can tell, 'chifre', as well as being a horn, signifies someone that has been cheated on / two-timed, and has as a synonym 'corno'. 

There are two phrases I've been trying to translate, or at least understand. Firstly _levar chifre de_ in:

_O que fazer pra não levar chifre da minha mulher?_

(My guess: what can be done to avoid causing my wife to cheat on me?)

Secondly, in the words of Jorge Amado:

_..tais considerações não lhe passaram sequer pela cabeça dolorida de chifres_

(..such thoughts didn't even go through his head, pained for being cheated on)

Could anyone confirm whether I'm on the right track?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## uchi.m

Spot on


----------



## pedrohenrique

Olá Ricardoreis
You're quite right in your understanding.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Muito obrigado a ambos pela confirmação


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, you'll like reading the posts above on this topic.


----------



## Jamaica007

Alo forum..i looked up this word(CHIFRE)and it translates as horn in english.but i wanted to know if it can be used as a insult..in a song the guy says.

Nunca me boto chifre e nunca me chamar de chifre

and what does boto mean when used in that way?


----------



## Vanda

Nunca me botou chifre= nunca me traiu = never cheated on me.


----------



## Jamaica007

Thank you.


----------



## ignisvandevol

we say when a person is betraid by the lover that you get horns on your head. In Portugal we use "corno" instead of "chifre", which is practically the same thing. We say "your wife is putting horns on you"
"a tua mulher está a meter-te os cornos"
I noticed that in Brasil they have been using it in a deeper expressive way, which "chifre" is used more freely than "corno" in Portugal, some of the expressions using "chifre" might be hard to be understood in Portugal.


----------



## Jamaica007

Obrigado


----------



## white_ray

Se esta palava define o comportamente masculino  então que outra descreveria o feminino??
wr

cuckold _Literary or old-fashioned_ , _Noun_
a man whose wife has been unfaithful to him


----------



## Denis555

ignisvandevol said:


> we say when a person is betraid by the lover that you get horns on your head. In Portugal we use "corno" instead of "chifre", which is practically the same thing. We say "your wife is putting horns on you"
> "a tua mulher está a meter-te os cornos"
> I noticed that in Brasil they have been using it in a deeper expressive way, which "chifre" is used more freely than "corno" in Portugal, some of the expressions using "chifre" might be hard to be understood in Portugal.


 
In Brazil we say "meter/pôr/botar chifre" (also: cornear, chifrar) [*active*] but we wouldn't say "meter cornos" or "botar cornos". We reserve this word "corno" for the meaning of a "cuckold" given by White Ray, but our "corno" is not old-fashioned at all!
http://www.piadasonline.com.br/MostraPiadas.asp?50-tipos-de-corno

PS. Levar chifre. -> (that's the *passive* expression: João leva chifre da mulher!) 
Então, João é (um) *corno*! (substantivo)
          João é *chifrudo*/*cornudo*! (adjetivo)


----------



## ignisvandevol

white_ray said:


> Se esta palava define o comportamente masculino  então que outra descreveria o feminino??
> wr
> 
> cuckold _Literary or old-fashioned_ , _Noun_
> a man whose wife has been unfaithful to him



Eu diria da mesma forma, pelo menos "meter os cornos" ouço a ser usado contemporâneamente em casos de ambos os sexos. Não é nada "old fashioned", pode ser um termo antigo mas é bastante usado pela juventude.


----------



## white_ray

ignisvandevol said:


> Eu diria da mesma forma, pelo menos "meter os cornos" ouço a ser usado contemporâneamente em casos de ambos os sexos. Não é nada "old fashioned", pode ser um termo antigo mas é bastante usado pela juventude.


Tens razão, temos aqui um termo invariavel!! 
wr


----------

